# Earthroamer Vehicles



## Sentry18

How have I never heard of these?





































Plus I think I want one of these too.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Sentry18 said:


> How have I never heard of these?


Neither have I.

Probably due to their price. Here's a USED one for $285,000

http://earthroamer.com/consignment/xv-lt-108/

For that kind of money, you could build something yourself to your exact needs.


----------



## weedygarden

*I want one, the big one!*

And do they make a trailer to tow behind that you can use for extra fuel, stores, supplies?


----------



## Tweto

The travel channel has 30 min shows with these "RV's". They are very impressive. The shows have been on air for the last year. I believe the show is call"The Ultimate RV".


----------



## helicopter5472

I think if you look back on some BOV articles they're some links people have put in on these and some other awesome bullet proof ones too...Got to love it, just must win the lotto first...


----------



## oldasrocks

You should be able to get down the highway 30 miles or so before its blocked.


----------



## Sentry18

Hence the flying hover mobile!


----------



## oldasrocks

Sentry18 said:


> Hence the flying hover mobile!


But the Air Force would be pissed if you stole a cargo plane big enough to carry all your preps.


----------



## weedygarden

So I looked and saw some images from the interior, complete with marble counter tops. Nice, but I sure would rather have some bullets or water instead. I like that they have built in solar on the roof and I am sure more amenities than I could imagine. I like the size, the way the outside looks, but there are aspects of this I could do without.

For you Ford haters, yep, they are built on Fords. I know that some are okay with Fords or Ford would be out of business. But I know there are people who would not own one of these.

I would like to go to the show room, which is 1/2 hour or so north of Denver, just east of I-25 in Dacona, Colorado. I imagine they also are on display at RV shows.

This is a link to some photos of an interior.

http://www.sue-n-joe.com/index.php?option=com_morfeoshow&task=view&gallery=2&Itemid=67


----------



## TheLazyL

oldasrocks said:


> But the Air Force would be pissed if you stole a cargo plane big enough to carry all your preps.


Air Force has some brand new cargo planes that they are moth balling straight from the manufacturer! Bet they wouldn't even notice if we "borrowed" one! I can meet you in Tucson, AZ with my truck and utility trailer and we'll haul one of those babies back! :gaah:

http://nypost.com/2013/10/08/air-force-cargo-planes-headed-into-storage/

A dozen brand new-cargo planes ordered by the US Air Force are being delivered to a storage unit in the Arizona desert because the military has no use for the jets, according to a report.

The spanking-new C-27J Spartans from Ohio went right from the assembly line to the Davis-Monthan Air Force Base in Tucson, also known as the "aircraft boneyard," according to an investigation by the Dayton Daily News.
Five more of the Spartan planes are expected to be built by next spring - and they, too, are headed straight to the "boneyard" unless another use for them is found, the paper said.

In total, the Air Force has spent $567 million on 21 C-27J aircraft since 2007.
Of the 16 which have been delivered, almost all of them were sent to the boneyard, which houses a treasure trove of government waste worth billions.

The desert complex near Tucson is home to more than 4,400 unused aircraft and aerospace vehicles from all branches of the military and NASA, with a total value of more than $35 billion, the Dayton Daily News said.


----------



## hiwall

I saw something similar the other day on the road but it was 4-wheel drive and had duals in back. I soon as I seen it I wanted it.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Cool I guess but I don't really get it 
It's a truck with a custom deck/shell and they want how much??? Granted the small one is an F-550 but still doesn't add up. The inside is nice but nothing spectacular imo and the features don't add up to anywhere near what they seem to be asking. A service or utility truck has more functionality and can be done up nicer imo, or an ambulance for a lot less :dunno:


----------



## Caribou

This is the time of year to ask for these things. If you have been a good boy this year I'm sure you will find the keys under the tree Sentry. 

If you weren't a good boy this year I guess we will all know in a week.


----------



## FatTire

Im with the hermit.. These are kinna kewl, but for that kind a money I could buy a Unimog and set it up how I want...


----------



## weedygarden

After I looked at the pictures from the factory, what I wondered about was the amenities. I wondered how those shells are made and what they are made from. The doors and many things are nice. Someone probably designed and built one, seeking all the best parts they could. They are probably complete with everything you need to live in one. I see dishes and silverware in the kitchen. There might be bed linens.

I imagine that the thing that helps make them so expensive is how few they sell in comparison to the design and work they have tied into it.

If you looked at their web site, they are hiring!

http://earthroamer.com/employees-facilities/help-wanted/


----------



## cowboyhermit

weedygarden said:


> After I looked at the pictures from the factory, what I wondered about was the amenities. I wondered how those shells are made and what they are made from. The doors and many things are nice. Someone probably designed and built one, seeking all the best parts they could. They are probably complete with everything you need to live in one. I see dishes and silverware in the kitchen. There might be bed linens.
> 
> I imagine that the thing that helps make them so expensive is how few they sell in comparison to the design and work they have tied into it.


They are made of "molded composite" (fiberglass). The parts I see are not really the best imho but everyone will have a different opinion on that I suppose. For instance I certainly would not want granite or marble countertops in a little rv like that but even if I did for some reason, a piece that size is not very expensive anyways. They put an aluminum brush bumper on there that doesn't add a ton of protection, presumably to save weight and then put in granite countertops:scratch

More than likely anything not attached is "dressing" and not included with the unit.

Anyways, not trying to be a downer, I appreciate quality items and don't mind paying for them but some times the numbers just don't make sense imo. Looks like a fine machine to me, just not amazing and the price seems a bit off :dunno:


----------



## Woody

Get Ma Deuce, frame off and start there. You can get a running one for a fraction of that price. With the right driver there is nowhere you can't get into our out of. Add to that winches front and rear.... Yeah, you are getting there. If you want small luxury, get a Vanagon and live simply. If you just want to get there get an MJ.

I do appreciate he luxury! just that it is more than I would be willing to pay for. My '94 Cherokee will go and get me places many Hummers would not. Yes, I have made some mods to it, BUT! at $375 I am more willing to try than someone who paid $60,000.


----------



## weedygarden

I am a person who has made my version of things someone else has made. I am not a professional carpenter, or master of any trade, I am master of none, but I have made kitchen cabinets, furniture, upholstered, done some electrical work, some plumbing. I am not afraid to try.

This could be done nicely, not hillbilly like, by many of us, for less than 1/4 of the asking price. We would need a truck without the box, a frame, cover, parts, plumbing, electrical, electronics, solar and then to design it to fit, work, and look decent. Probably not a weekend project, more like a tiny house project that typically takes 800 hours, more or less. 

I also think of getting something else that is pre-made and adding the modifications that make it workable. Since this is a Ford, the money is not in the vehicle. 

Winches in both the front and back are a great idea. 

Weight is an issue with something on wheels, so no granite. I'll also bet the upholstery is leather throughout. I love leather, but I can live without it.

Yes, there are many other options that are significantly less money.

My aunt and uncle raised 9 children. They went on a cross country trip in a large RV with her brother. When they got home, my uncle asked my aunt if she wanted an RV. She did not because she had kept house all those years and if they were going to travel, she wanted to motel/hotel/restaurant it so she wasn't having to make beds and cook and clean. 

This would be a wonderful BOV, but I could do with less.


----------



## FatTire

My current dream vehicle is a Unimog (about $8k used) and adding my own living quarters, solar, storage, ect.. I think I could do the total project for about $15k n have something to be proud of


----------



## cowboyhermit

As far as a cab and chassis for a conversion and looking at new vehicles the Ford F-series is at the very least comparable with any other option on the market. They are the standard for hard working crew vehicles for good reason. Making the actual living unit would take some time but that would all depend on the way you went about it. If you started with a fiberglass shell such as for a utility or service truck then it would just be sticking everything in, if building from scratch then it depends on the material and how contoured you want everything The amount of solar and wiring would be a weekend project at most, the rest really depends. I can't see that many hours, from similar projects I have seen such as gutting and redoing a trailer but it depends on how fast someone works and the type or materials being used.

The other thing to consider is that this unit is not really much different than a slide on camper, or even more closely a deck unit. For a lot less you could deck out a pickup, buy a nice camper and be out less than half the money for a more versatile unit :dunno: Lots of ways to approach the same end, just like FatTire mentioned.


----------



## Provider

Those are very cool. But in my world, my deuce and trailer loaded with 2 generators, 2 air compressors, half ton crane, command post tent system, massive first aid cabinet, tools and supplies cost me less than $7000. 

Without a doubt it isn't as comfortable or fancy..but it's all I've got.


----------



## Tirediron

A new RV of anykind is a terrible investment, they depreciate fast, and for a prepper the money could be much better used else where. these things are about ego, Kind of in the same bracket as the H2 hummer and a Cadillac escalade, they owners think it makes them look rich or smart or from my view big ego heads. 
Something built on a platform that is designed to work for decades would be a lot better plan. a u haul truck is built with rental in mind, they are a tough durable body, these make a great camper that can last. Same with old milspec stuff, underpowered for highway but geared to make up for it. 
After SHTF who are raiders going to look at raiding the pretty Earthroamer or Provider's deuce ??


----------



## oldvet

Provider said:


> Those are very cool. But in my world, my deuce and trailer loaded with 2 generators, 2 air compressors, half ton crane, command post tent system, massive first aid cabinet, tools and supplies cost me less than $7000.
> 
> Without a doubt it isn't as comfortable or fancy..but it's all I've got.


Now that is what this old vet calls a BOV. I am truly envious of your set up and am in the process of saving up enough to get a deuce and trailer.

I have many an hour behind the wheel of an M-Series 2 1/2 ton, and I will say that once you drop that transfer case into low and grab "granny gear", there ain't much that will stop it.

"Without a doubt it isn't as comfortable of fancy..but it's all I've got".

Well my response to that is, IMHO you are far better off with a rig like you have than a "Mega Buck" RV. Comfort? Well that's why seat cushions, cots, sleeping bags and tents were invented. As you said and did, it can be rigged to carry just about anything you need and (especially with the trailer) has a bunch more storage area than an RV.

Good job.


----------



## oldvet

If you don't need the extra storage space that the M-105 trailer gives you, you could try to find an M-149A trailer (water buffalo) which would enable you to carry 400 gals. of potable water. That is what I intend to try and get to tow behind my (future) deuce.


----------



## oldasrocks

TheLazyL said:


> Air Force has some brand new cargo planes that they are moth balling straight from the manufacturer! Bet they wouldn't even notice if we "borrowed" one! I can meet you in Tucson, AZ with my truck and utility trailer and we'll haul one of those babies back! :gaah:
> 
> http://nypost.com/2013/10/08/air-force-cargo-planes-headed-into-storage/
> 
> A dozen brand new-cargo planes ordered by the US Air Force are being delivered to a storage unit in the Arizona desert because the military has no use for the jets, according to a report.
> 
> The spanking-new C-27J Spartans from Ohio went right from the assembly line to the Davis-Monthan Air Force Base in Tucson, also known as the "aircraft boneyard," according to an investigation by the Dayton Daily News.
> Five more of the Spartan planes are expected to be built by next spring - and they, too, are headed straight to the "boneyard" unless another use for them is found, the paper said.
> 
> In total, the Air Force has spent $567 million on 21 C-27J aircraft since 2007.
> Of the 16 which have been delivered, almost all of them were sent to the boneyard, which houses a treasure trove of government waste worth billions.
> 
> The desert complex near Tucson is home to more than 4,400 unused aircraft and aerospace vehicles from all branches of the military and NASA, with a total value of more than $35 billion, the Dayton Daily News said.


Why don't we just move into the graveyard and start a prepper colony?


----------



## Provider

oldvet said:


> If you don't need the extra storage space that the M-105 trailer gives you, you could try to find an M-149A trailer (water buffalo) which would enable you to carry 400 gals. of potable water. That is what I intend to try and get to tow behind my (future) deuce.


Thanks for the kind words! Mostly the trailer is used for one of the generators, one of the air compressors, fuel and construction tools. After Katrina, my wife asked if we could take more things and be more prepared next time we had to evacuate for a storm...and I said...:2thumb:...I can take care of that! I was lucky to find the truck and trailer at the same time and I really could not had asked for better. The truck is a '68 multi-fuel with less than 6,800 miles. I don't think it has ever been off pavement.

And you're right, I don't have to worry about getting out or getting back.


----------



## weedygarden

I wonder, with a rig like that, Provider, if people don't move to get out of your way?


----------



## Provider

weedygarden said:


> I wonder, with a rig like that, Provider, if people don't move to get out of your way?


Usually they're just trying get around me. People are in such a hurry! :dunno:


----------



## Provider

Oldvet...I almost forgot...Thank you for your service!


----------



## oldvet

Provider said:


> Thanks for the kind words! Mostly the trailer is used for one of the generators, one of the air compressors, fuel and construction tools. After Katrina, my wife asked if we could take more things and be more prepared next time we had to evacuate for a storm...and I said...:2thumb:...I can take care of that! I was lucky to find the truck and trailer at the same time and I really could not had asked for better. The truck is a '68 multi-fuel with less than 6,800 miles. I don't think it has ever been off pavement.
> 
> And you're right, I don't have to worry about getting out or getting back.


Great find, now I am doubly envious. :goink: That is a sweet deal you got and a great set up you made of it, and I can totally understand the need for the trailer. :2thumb::melikey:


----------



## oldvet

weedygarden said:


> I wonder, with a rig like that, Provider, if people don't move to get out of your way?


If they are in your way and you are in a situation where you have to keep going and stopping could mean getting your butt shot off, they darn sure had better get out of they way. There isn't much in the way of civilian passenger vehicles that can stand up to a deuce.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Hey, Rambo ran over cop cars with one.


----------



## weedygarden

TheLazyL said:


> Air Force has some brand new cargo planes that they are moth balling straight from the manufacturer! Bet they wouldn't even notice if we "borrowed" one! I can meet you in Tucson, AZ with my truck and utility trailer and we'll haul one of those babies back! :gaah:
> 
> http://nypost.com/2013/10/08/air-force-cargo-planes-headed-into-storage/
> 
> A dozen brand new-cargo planes ordered by the US Air Force are being delivered to a storage unit in the Arizona desert because the military has no use for the jets, according to a report.
> 
> The spanking-new C-27J Spartans from Ohio went right from the assembly line to the Davis-Monthan Air Force Base in Tucson, also known as the "aircraft boneyard," according to an investigation by the Dayton Daily News.
> Five more of the Spartan planes are expected to be built by next spring - and they, too, are headed straight to the "boneyard" unless another use for them is found, the paper said.
> 
> In total, the Air Force has spent $567 million on 21 C-27J aircraft since 2007.
> Of the 16 which have been delivered, almost all of them were sent to the boneyard, which houses a treasure trove of government waste worth billions.
> 
> The desert complex near Tucson is home to more than 4,400 unused aircraft and aerospace vehicles from all branches of the military and NASA, with a total value of more than $35 billion, the Dayton Daily News said.


Wow, that is a lot of money to spend on something that is then mothballed. Could any of that have been spent on improving and upgrading our above the ground highway system?

I have driven by the boneyard at Davis-Monthan several times in the past 5 years. You have to wonder how much all those planes, jets, and copters have cost the U.S. Yes, some have been put out of service because there are improved versions? Many have been used for parts. There are no parts for some.


----------

